# Engineering jobs in Perth



## Dean.C (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum and thought I would ask my question here, not sure if it's the right place or not.

I am 24 and currently staying with a friend in perth. I graduated from college last year but have 1 years experience working for Henkel Ireland. I am looking for work the last 3 weeks and nothing seems to be happening. I have given my cv to probably every recruitment agency, applied online, rang industries and even called in to some.

Is there something I am doing wrong or need to change my approach? My financial situation isn't the best at the moment and the majority of retail places I applied to refused me on the spot for being Irish and too much "hassle".

Any ideas would be a great help.

Thanks
Dean Callaghan


----------



## Bibbs (Dec 13, 2010)

Dean.C said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and thought I would ask my question here, not sure if it's the right place or not.
> 
> ...


What sort of "engineering" do you do.

Several big mining projects have been shelved this month, so there are a lot of guys being shuffled about currently. The companies will be keeping their own guys in jobs instead of recruiting more I'd have thought.

As you are finding out, the Irish have a bad reputation here. You may have seen this :-
Perth Bricklayer Under Fire Over Ban On Irish Workers| Gumtree


----------

